# impossible to look impressive if youre natty



## Blackgymmax (Aug 4, 2022)

jfl, even "jacked" natties are perceived as looking normal asf irl to normies esp in a shirt. its literally impossible to look like you lift unless you take gear. muh too big, meanwhile irl some of the biggest slayers i know are 230lbs huge mf dudes. remember asking some midget white girl to point out a sexy guy and it was this 6'2 240+lbs jacked roided looking dude. muh too big, fuck you lanklets


----------



## Nisse (Aug 4, 2022)

You can look impressive in pics but irl? Yeah no way.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 4, 2022)

Nisse said:


> You can look impressive in pics but irl? Yeah no way.


literally, coping natties. irl you look like a normal dude even at the natty limit


----------



## Aeonxdro (Aug 4, 2022)

you can look impressive if you have good frame


----------



## Lawton88 (Aug 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> jfl, even "jacked" natties are perceived as looking normal asf irl to normies esp in a shirt. its literally impossible to look like you lift unless you take gear. muh too big, meanwhile irl some of the biggest slayers i know are 230lbs huge mf dudes. remember asking some midget white girl to point out a sexy guy and it was this 6'2 240+lbs jacked roided looking dude. muh too big, fuck you lanklets



If you have good genetics you can get 16.5 to 17 inch arms and look pretty impressive.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 4, 2022)

Lawton88 said:


> If you have good genetics you can get 16.5 to 17 inch arms and look pretty impressive.


you look tiny with 17 inch arms LOL.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 4, 2022)

Aeonxdro said:


> you can look impressive if you have good frame


sure lanklet, put on a shirt and youre dyel


----------



## Prettyboy (Aug 4, 2022)

I want to extend summer for a few more months. I dread the thought of having to wear thick clothes again


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 4, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> I want to extend summer for a few more months. I dread the thought of having to wear thick clothes again


youre tall and gl asf this need not apply to you


----------



## Lawton88 (Aug 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> you look tiny with 17 inch arms LOL.



A 17 inch non pumped not fat arm is large. Heck your big heavyweight champion built boxers have no bigger arms than that. An 18 inch+ arm really sticks out and signals obvious big time steroid use usually.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 4, 2022)

Lawton88 said:


> A 17 inch non pumped not fat arm is large. Heck your big heavyweight champion built boxers have no bigger arms than that. An 18 inch+ arm really sticks out and signals obvious steroid use usually.


said nobody. people say i look "normalish" with 17 inch arms lean as well (what normies tell me). 17.5-18+ lean is when people start saying im big. below that and youre just an average joe


----------



## Aeonxdro (Aug 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> sure lanklet, put on a shirt and youre dyel


yeah alr. keep roiding for me, fat albert


----------



## Prettyboy (Aug 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> youre tall and gl asf this need not apply to you


You are heavier than me by 7+ pounds, over

I’ll forever be held back by my dogshit wrists, even if roids gave me cannonball shoulders it wouldn’t change those


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 4, 2022)

Lawton88 said:


> A 17 inch non pumped not fat arm is large. Heck your big heavyweight champion built boxers have no bigger arms than that. An 18 inch+ arm really sticks out and signals obvious big time steroid use usually.


even women say im skinny at around 17, i literally asked a random woman and she said i didnt really look that big jfl. i only get big halo at like 210lbs+ 18 inch arms


----------



## fucclife (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 4, 2022)

fucclife said:


> View attachment 1809399


lanklet


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## fucclife (Aug 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> lanklet


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Aug 4, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> I want to extend summer for a few more months. I dread the thought of having to wear thick clothes again


Just fashion-exotic-David Goggins max 





Summer clothes during the winter.


----------



## Prettyboy (Aug 4, 2022)

Niko69 said:


> View attachment 1809406


----------



## serbiangandy (Aug 4, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> You are heavier than me by 7+ pounds, over
> 
> I’ll forever be held back by my dogshit wrists, even if roids gave me cannonball shoulders it wouldn’t change those


What is your wrist size?


----------



## Lawton88 (Aug 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> even women say im skinny at around 17, i literally asked a random woman and she said i didnt really look that big jfl. i only get big halo at like 210lbs+ 18 inch arms



Then they would be telling a prime Mike Tyson he was skinny I guess then as that was his arm size.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 4, 2022)

Lawton88 said:


> Then they would be telling a prime Mike Tyson he was skinny I guess then as that was his arm size.


small


----------



## alien (Aug 4, 2022)

I'm completely natty and I managed to get up to 41.8% muscle mass (3-day recovery day average) and 42.2% muscle mass (post work-out 4-day average). Measured with a digital body analyzer. I hope I don't reach my ceiling soon. I need to get my bf% low enough and my mm% high enough to get hard abs


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 4, 2022)

alien said:


> I'm completely natty and I managed to get up to 41.8% muscle mass (3-day recovery day average) and 42.2% muscle mass (post work-out 4-day average). Measured with a digital body analyzer. I hope I don't reach my ceiling soon. I need to get hard abs


your celing is dyel in a shirt, nattylet


----------



## Tyrion! (Aug 4, 2022)

cope






top G is natty


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 4, 2022)

Tyrion! said:


> cope
> 
> View attachment 1809448
> 
> ...


post him in a shirt, hes on the "slimmer side"


----------



## Growth Plate (Aug 4, 2022)

What FFMI is when big starts?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 4, 2022)

@Tallooksmaxxer no more copes, im bulking to 240 then cutting to 210 lean asf


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 4, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> What FFMI is when big starts?


25+ or death


----------



## Growth Plate (Aug 4, 2022)

alien said:


> digital body analyzer


----------



## Tyrion! (Aug 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> post him in a shirt, hes on the "slimmer side"


All you gotta do is wear skin tight shirts:


----------



## Lmao (Aug 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> "he just looks like a normal guy"


A lot of dudes think that when they work out women will base their relative perception of them and their muscle with people irl, however they fail to realize that they are competing with models on steroids on instagram and tik tok who all claim to be natty which distorts their perception of natty vs juiced to an insane degree. Being on roids to them must be IFBB pro tier


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 4, 2022)

Cope This guy is natty


----------



## Lmao (Aug 4, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Cope This guy is natty



Injecting horse semen is natty


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 4, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Cope This guy is natty



imagine if he took steroids, game over for big ramy


----------



## zharupodrugu (Aug 5, 2022)

You too malegazed. Just be fit with good posture most women dont care about "getting huge" guys.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

zharupodrugu said:


> You too malegazed. Just be fit with good posture most women dont care about "getting huge" guys.


>male gaze
>small white girl points to the 6'2+ jacked guy as sexy
nice try lanklet


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Aug 5, 2022)

Anything above an FFMI of 22/23 with a good frame u risk being nichemaxxed, for broad appeal (slaying) 22/23 should be the goal for most. Tbh most guys need steroids to get to 22/23 tho.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> Anything above an FFMI of 22/23 with a good frame u risk being nichemaxxed, for broad appeal (slaying) 22/23 should be the goal for most. Tbh most guys need steroids to get to 22/23 tho.


broad appeal irl? what appeal do you get if you look like a normal guy in a shirt


----------



## Deleted member 9801 (Aug 5, 2022)

Lol no

I’m natty and people assume I’m on gear cause I look so huge esp irl

People tell me first thing they notice irl is how wide I am and how my arms look like the size of their head


----------



## sebsyx (Aug 5, 2022)

nah, i have huge clavicles and small waist so i look impressive regardless


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> Anything above an FFMI of 22/23 with a good frame u risk being nichemaxxed, for broad appeal (slaying) 22/23 should be the goal for most. Tbh most guys need steroids to get to 22/23 tho.


reminder, a 6ft 230 black co worker i had was called hot by alot of the girls at the gym when he started and fucked this random girl and her daughter on a vacation they flew him out on.
muh niche appeal  @Tallooksmaxxer
the dude always wore massive shirts and girls loved his body


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

PCT01 said:


> Lol no
> 
> I’m natty and people assume I’m on gear cause I look so huge esp irl
> 
> People tell me first thing they notice irl is how wide I am and how my arms look like the size of their head


nobody thinks your 16 inch arms looks big. your mom telling you that doesnt mean its true


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Aug 5, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> Anything above an FFMI of 22/23 with a good frame u risk being nichemaxxed, for broad appeal (slaying) 22/23 should be the goal for most. Tbh most guys need steroids to get to 22/23 tho.





Blackgymmax said:


> reminder, a 6ft 230 black co worker i had was called hot by alot of the girls at the gym when he started and fucked this random girl and her daughter on a vacation they flew him out on.
> muh niche appeal  @Tallooksmaxxer
> the dude always wore massive shirts and girls loved his body


tall and gymaxxxed is not niche appeal. its chad appeal.


----------



## Deleted member 9801 (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> nobody thinks your 16 inch arms looks big. your mom telling you that doesnt mean its true


Muh 16 inch arms bruh just stfu

18 inch lean, 19 inch on bulk


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> tall and gymaxxxed is not niche appeal. its chad appeal.


big + moderately lean + good face >>>>>>>>>>>> skinny lanklet
reminder even bumstead was a gigamogger on tinder despite being a huge freak (face will come to save you if your body is too much)


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

PCT01 said:


> Muh 16 inch arms bruh just stfu
> 
> 18 inch lean, 19 inch on bulk
> 
> View attachment 1809628


monster


----------



## Nad (Aug 5, 2022)

Tyrion! said:


> cope
> 
> View attachment 1809448
> 
> ...


0 reason for him to be natty he isn't he runs trt


----------



## Racky (Aug 5, 2022)

PCT01 said:


> Muh 16 inch arms bruh just stfu
> 
> 18 inch lean, 19 inch on bulk
> 
> View attachment 1809628


Mirin hard. How long did it take you to get to that point?


----------



## Deleted member 9801 (Aug 5, 2022)

Racky said:


> Mirin hard. How long did it take you to get to that point?


A decade, I started at like 12 yo


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Aug 5, 2022)

Aeonxdro said:


> you can look impressive if you have good frame


this shit is meme, only person that looks good while natty (i guess so) is steve reeves. Despite his frame he also has very good muscle building genetics.


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Aug 5, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> tall and gymaxxxed is not niche appeal. its chad appeal.


What’s tall and gymaxxed 6’3+? How many guys are 6’3+, willing to roid, and gymcel consistently


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Aug 5, 2022)

PCT01 said:


> Muh 16 inch arms bruh just stfu
> 
> 18 inch lean, 19 inch on bulk
> 
> View attachment 1809628


Ogre, roastie appeal only

Edit: nvm forgot this was a Larp account


----------



## RecessedChinCel (Aug 5, 2022)

Face is everything




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Aug 5, 2022)

PCT01 said:


> Muh 16 inch arms bruh just stfu
> 
> 18 inch lean, 19 inch on bulk
> 
> View attachment 1809628


i sense manletnessdom


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> Ogre, roastie appeal only
> 
> Edit: nvm forgot this was a Larp account


cringe as fuck. ive seen it irl, and in my own life. cope hard as F U C K if you dont think girls dont love seeing a dude who look like they could crush them. i cant tell you the amount of choke me and random shit i hear about my arms from women when my arms are around 18+inches


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> i sense manletnessdom


he says hes natty. its like impossible to get 18 inch arms natty as a manlet. youd have to be tall


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> he says hes natty. its like impossible to get 18 inch arms natty as a manlet. youd have to be tall


dont the manlets develop it easier because less area to cover?

His arm looks short too

like alpha destiny and jeff nippard


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

RecessedChinCel said:


> Face is everything
> View attachment 1809649










sorry buddy, but when chad lifts weights, its still over for u
muh male gaze bro!!!! no way hes living an amazing life style fucking a new stacy with hundreds of thousands of foid orbiters in his dms!!!
@Tallooksmaxxer 
they never learn


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> dont the manlets develop it easier because less area to cover?
> 
> His arm looks short too
> 
> ...


yeah but they usually have like 15 inch arms


----------



## RecessedChinCel (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> View attachment 1809659
> View attachment 1809662
> 
> sorry buddy, but when chad lifts weights, its still over for u
> ...


He is still aesthetic with good insertions and proportions and isn’t ogremaxxed. Plus he also has a Chad face.


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> cringe as fuck. ive seen it irl, and in my own life. cope hard as F U C K if you dont think girls dont love seeing a dude who look like they could crush them. i cant tell you the amount of choke me and random shit i hear about my arms from women when my arms are around 18+inches


Again just a super small niche of women, same as the dudes who dress like femboys, they just don’t destroy their health.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Aug 5, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> Again just a super small niche of women, same as the dudes who dress like femboys, they just don’t destroy their health.


cope is reaching the unreal levels.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

RecessedChinCel said:


> He is still aesthetic with good insertions and proportions and isn’t ogremaxxed. Plus he also has a Chad face.


congrats, chad can still benefit from being gymmaxxed


LightSkinNoob said:


> Again just a super small niche of women, same as the dudes who dress like femboys, they just don’t destroy their health.


yes bro, me hearing loads of women call him hot and pretty much all of my foid co workers into him despite the fact that the women said that his face wasnt that great and that his body was giving him the edge. there was another dude who was his friend too who didnt get shit despite the girls thinking he was the same face level but he was much more narrow and 40lbs lighter but he was in shape with abs. too bad nobody could tell he lifted in a shirt


----------



## Deleted member 9801 (Aug 5, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> Ogre, roastie appeal only
> 
> Edit: nvm forgot this was a Larp account





Tallooksmaxxer said:


> i sense manletnessdom


Keep coping faggots






tall dark and handsome your bitch would slide in my dms


----------



## RecessedChinCel (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> congrats, chad can still benefit from being gymmaxxed


If you look like zayn or thurston gymaxxing is optional at that point. You can still slay with a psl 6 face if you are scrawny. Let alone roiding for aesthetics.


Just gymaxx for health. only normies have to roidmaxx for SMV boost.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Aug 5, 2022)

PCT01 said:


> tall dark and handsome


take meds


----------



## Max Frauder (Aug 5, 2022)

Defeatist bs. Train harder.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

RecessedChinCel said:


> If you look like zayn or thurston gymaxxing is optional at that point. You can still slay with a psl 6 face if you are scrawny. Let alone roiding for aesthetics.
> 
> 
> Just gymaxx for health only normies have to roidmaxx for SMV boost.


thurston would appeal mog zayn to death even if he was like 90lbs, but him gymmaxxing was just him trying to mog to the next level.
second, arent you a normie? if youre sub chad its pretty much your best bet at any sort of appeal. unless you have an amazing pheno + 5.5+psl, youre more "niche" than gymcel appeal (near to nothing)


----------



## Racky (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> jfl, even "jacked" natties are perceived as looking normal asf irl to normies esp in a shirt. its literally impossible to look like you lift unless you take gear. muh too big, meanwhile irl some of the biggest slayers i know are 230lbs huge mf dudes. remember asking some midget white girl to point out a sexy guy and it was this 6'2 240+lbs jacked roided looking dude. muh too big, fuck you lanklets


The kind of jacked most natties get can only be used on social media or dating apps where you can post pumped up shirtless pics. I have seen people with a not so great face run this kind of game on IG and getting positive female reception, while irl in a t-shirt they'd look normal. irl it’s hard for natties to be remarkable unfortunately


----------



## Deleted member 9801 (Aug 5, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> take meds


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

Racky said:


> The kind of jacked most natties get can only be used on social media or dating apps where you can post pumped up shirtless pics. I have seen people with a not so great face run this kind of game on IG and getting positive female reception, while irl in a t-shirt they'd look normal. irl it’s hard for natties to be remarkable unfortunately


dont be natty and tell everyone you are just to be NT
i tell people i just lift 2x a week for an hour as a natty for about a year to get big


----------



## RecessedChinCel (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> thurston would appeal mog zayn to death even if he was like 90lbs, but him gymmaxxing was just him trying to mog to the next level.
> second, arent you a normie? if youre sub chad its pretty much your best bet at any sort of appeal. unless you have an amazing pheno + 5.5+psl, youre more "niche" than gymcel appeal (near to nothing)


Yes I will gymaxx. I am mulatto so my pheno alright . I am debating whether or not I will roid though tbh as I am ectomorph.

I am also getting bimax too which is the worst as I know I will lose a lot of gains during recovery.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

RecessedChinCel said:


> Yes I will gymaxx. I am mulatto so my pheno alright . I am debating whether or not I will roid though tbh as I am ectomorph.
> 
> I am also getting bimax too which is the worst as I know I will lose a lot of gains during recovery.


imagine thinking a roided out lightskin wouldnt have god tier smv. MUH NICHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
shut the fuck up and get on your first cycle


----------



## RecessedChinCel (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> imagine thinking a roided out lightskin wouldnt have god tier smv. MUH NICHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> shut the fuck up and get on your first cycle


I don’t wanr my balls to shrink and I don’t want to shut down my HTPA. Do you roid? Do you prefer running cycles or do you blast n cruise?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

RecessedChinCel said:


> I don’t wanr my balls to shrink and I don’t want to shut down my HTPA. Do you roid? Do you prefer running cycles or do you blast n cruise?


blast and cruise. id rather die huge than live a long tiny life


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

RecessedChinCel said:


> Yes I will gymaxx. I am mulatto so my pheno alright . I am debating whether or not I will roid though tbh as I am ectomorph.
> 
> I am also getting bimax too which is the worst as I know I will lose a lot of gains during recovery.


let me tell you about the biggest fucking slayer i ever knew irl. roided lightskin w green eyes ripped as fuck 5'11. motherfucker his phone was always blowing up from women 24/7 going to the gym with him having literally every girl orbit him and stare him down. holy fuck it was an entirely new dimension he was living in


----------



## Racky (Aug 5, 2022)

Nisse said:


> You can look impressive in pics but irl? Yeah no way.





Blackgymmax said:


> nobody thinks your 16 inch arms looks big. your mom telling you that doesnt mean its true


Exactly.
Two types of mires that do not count :
>Online in pics
>Family / friends

When I posted my body on /fit/ once I had cognitive dissonance from some of those guys accusing me of roiding and being fake natty JFL. "That’s not possible in 1 year you ". They didn’t realize if they met me in a t-shirt I would just look normal. That’s why in my post here I made sure to include t shirt pics.

Family is even worse. They give you pity compliments like you are a special Ed kid, gaslight you. I got mad at my cousins for this because it feels like mockery, and it kind of is. Talking about "you are so jacked now!" but if we were strangers and you met me somewhere you wouldn’t notice anything. Family pity compliments make a lot of men delusional.


----------



## the BULL (Aug 5, 2022)

Yeah, that's why i don't even bother with Gym. No use to follow gymcel lifestyle and still not being huge. I prefer to follow a cardio routine, keeps me fit lean and healthy. Thank god i got the thick and Wide bone structure so i got my size from that


----------



## RecessedChinCel (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> let me tell you about the biggest fucking slayer i ever knew irl. roided lightskin w green eyes ripped as fuck 5'11. motherfucker his phone was always blowing up from women 24/7 going to the gym with him having literally every girl orbit him and stare him down. holy fuck it was an entirely new dimension he was living in


Lifefuel tbh. I am the same height, also have small waist and broad shoulders. Only thing is I am a lanklet and have brown eyes. 

I also have nigger hair not normal mulatto curls so I have dreadlocks.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

RecessedChinCel said:


> Lifefuel tbh. I am the same height, also have small waist and broad shoulders. Only thing is I am a lanklet and have brown eyes.
> 
> I also have nigger hair not normal mulatto curls so I have dreadlocks.


dreads are very good


----------



## Preston (Aug 5, 2022)

Do you recommend just going for it or should you gain some lifting experience and train natty for say 2-3 years before hopping on roids.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

Preston said:


> Do you recommend just going for it or should you gain some lifting experience and train natty for say 2-3 years before hopping on roids.


probably 1 year natty training exp to 2 at most
i know plenty of slayers tho who just started from the very beginning and did well


----------



## .... (Aug 5, 2022)

@Blackgymmax Your idea of big is Mike Thurston, or maybe even bigger.

Ngl, I'd be fine with a zyzz physique. i think if you are tall, then zyzz physique is all you need.

only overcompensating manlets need to be as big or bigger than thurston


----------



## vinn98 (Aug 5, 2022)

Natty can make a big difference

Before






After


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

vinn98 said:


> Natty can make a big difference
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


take tren for 4 years and beat that bitch


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

.... said:


> @Blackgymmax Your idea of big is Mike Thurston, or maybe even bigger.
> 
> Ngl, I'd be fine with a zyzz physique. i think if you are tall, then zyzz physique is all you need.
> 
> only overcompensating manlets need to be as big or bigger than thurston


zyzz is fine, i dont even think thurston is ideal but it all depends


----------



## Wallenberg (Aug 5, 2022)

I gymmax to preserve little muscle mass that I have while cutting, to look good when naked/shirtless, and because of health benefits. I will never have an impressive body, but that's ok because I can have that athletic sports guy body.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> let me tell you about the biggest fucking slayer i ever knew irl. roided lightskin w green eyes ripped as fuck 5'11. motherfucker his phone was always blowing up from women 24/7 going to the gym with him having literally every girl orbit him and stare him down. holy fuck it was an entirely new dimension he was living in


psl?


----------



## JBcollector (Aug 5, 2022)

Muscles are gross
It's all about insertions muscle belly anyways 
Girls don't care about muscles just bone and shoulder width


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> psl?


something around 5


----------



## vinn98 (Aug 5, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> View attachment 1809412


This is true, it seems guys who are 5'11-6'1 have the best proportions on average.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

JBcollector said:


> Muscles are gross


jbs cant run from you if youre too strong for them to leave your grasp


----------



## .... (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> zyzz is fine, i dont even think thurston is ideal but it all depends


You literally have as much muscle mass as zyzz probably. Just shoelifts+air force to 6f2-6ft3 now and you're set. go slay chad


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

.... said:


> You literally have as much muscle mass as zyzz probably. Just shoelifts+air force to 6f2-6ft3 now and you're set. go slay chad


something like that,but i do better when im like 210-205 13-15% bodyfat for whatever reason (with full abs obv)


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Aug 5, 2022)

vinn98 said:


> This is true, it seems guys who are 5'11-6'1 have the best proportions on average.


fuck proportions. no one would call 6 feet tall novadays.


----------



## vinn98 (Aug 5, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> fuck proportions. no one would call 6 feet tall novadays.


The ideal height is 6'1. Tall enough to be considered tall but still have good proportions and not lanky or considered a freak.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Aug 5, 2022)

vinn98 said:


> lanky or considered a freak.


just roid


----------



## Prettyboy (Aug 5, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> fuck proportions. no one would call 6 feet tall novadays.


No shit but at 6’ and 200lbs+ lean you’ll be still massive. Ideal to be a fuckboy


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Aug 5, 2022)

Tyrion! said:


> cope
> 
> View attachment 1809448
> 
> ...


Bad physique ngl


----------



## Corleone (Aug 5, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> I gymmax to preserve little muscle mass that I have while cutting, to look good when naked/shirtless, and because of health benefits. I will never have an impressive body, but that's ok because I can have that athletic sports guy body.


rather be lean and look good when naked than be a bloated up ogre that burps all day because of all the protein shakes he drinks and dies at 40


----------



## Corleone (Aug 5, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> No shit but at 6’ and 200lbs+ lean you’ll be still massive. Ideal to be a fuckboy


what are your stats? you look great but not massively "big"

would you consider hopping on roids to become an ogre to appeal to mostly low class women and end up dating something like this?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

Corleone said:


> rather be lean and look good when naked than be a bloated up ogre that burps all day because of all the protein shakes he drinks and dies at 40


lol ok lanklet incel


Corleone said:


> what are your stats? you look great but not massively "big"
> 
> would you consider hopping on roids to become an ogre to appeal to mostly low class women and end up dating something like this?
> View attachment 1809746


youre a legit fucking idiot dyel if you think youll end up with these freaks and they like actual mass monster freaks


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

Corleone said:


> rather be lean and look good when naked than be a bloated up ogre that burps all day because of all the protein shakes he drinks and dies at 40


"the bloated ogre who burps all day from protein"


----------



## MoggerGaston (Aug 5, 2022)

High-tier natty probably looks something like this:




Guy looks like he does 2 plate bench for reps, which is what most natties will never exceed.

Can look slightly better than him with better insertions and better lifts tho, but not much better.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> High-tier natty probably looks something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


invisible in a shirt


----------



## Prettyboy (Aug 5, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> High-tier natty probably looks something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MoggerGaston (Aug 5, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> View attachment 1809804


Lateral Raise and Neck Curls the only exercises a looksmaxxer needs to do.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> View attachment 1809804


this is like when fat girls w good shape wear leggings


----------



## Corleone (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> "the bloated ogre who burps all day from protein"
> View attachment 1809776


i can see him burping all day. and he's too big to appeal to high quality girls. Once you made it out of the ghetto girls look for other things than "who's the biggest ugh ugh" caveman logic


----------



## Corleone (Aug 5, 2022)

loox said:


> when a giga twink uses the most nonsensically hyperbolic language and mental gymnastics to cope with his own subhumanity…


I'm 175lbs at 6'1ft. jfl if you build your whole life around the gym.

You'll rot in some 2 room apartment working as a bouncer and cope with "I'm big tough"


----------



## vinn98 (Aug 5, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> High-tier natty probably looks something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think even this is achievable natty, especially the chest.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

Corleone said:


> I'm 175lbs at 6'1ft. jfl if you build your whole life around the gym.
> 
> You'll rot in some 2 room apartment working as a bouncer and cope with "I'm big tough"


let me guess, and you appeal to high quality women with such broad appeal.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

vinn98 said:


> I don't think even this is achievable natty, especially the chest.


nah it is. he looks good


----------



## vinn98 (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> nah it is. he looks good


Capped delts, I guarantee that guy is on steroids too.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

Corleone said:


> i can see him burping all day. and he's too big to appeal to high quality girls. Once you made it out of the ghetto girls look for other things than "who's the biggest ugh ugh" caveman logic


nice try, but the black dude who slayed the mom and her daughter was an upper middle class white girl who flew him out for a vacation fuck.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Aug 5, 2022)

.... said:


> You literally have as much muscle mass as zyzz probably. Just shoelifts+air force to 6f2-6ft3 now and you're set. go slay chad


He has way more muscle mass than zyzz


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Aug 5, 2022)

vinn98 said:


> I don't think even this is achievable natty, especially the chest.


For most people it isn’t tbh


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

vinn98 said:


> I don't think even this is achievable natty, especially the chest.


youre setting the natty bar too low. im like a 24.8 ffmi here or so i think




@Racky 208lbs i believe


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 5, 2022)

vinn98 said:


> Capped delts, I guarantee that guy is on steroids too.


You are stupid or have bad genetics or both. Getting this natty is possible for most people


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> He has way more muscle mass than zyzz


depends. sometimes i feel like downsizing, sometimes i just like to play size game for fun. ill probably get big + tattoos and see where bbc game gets me


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> literally, coping natties. irl you look like a normal dude even at the natty limit


natty is over tbh


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> nice try, but the black dude who slayed the mom and her daughter was an upper middle class white girl who flew him out for a vacation fuck.


Where was the cuck father or was he divorced and the mom took half his money?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Where was the cuck father or was he divorced and the mom took half his money?


he never mentioned any husband so she probably just never told him


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> youre setting the natty bar too low. im like a 24.8 ffmi here or so i think
> View attachment 1809841
> 
> @Racky 208lbs i believe


Yeah in no way is this comparable to a zyzz physique JFL - you have at least 20lbs more lean mass than him relative to height


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> he never mentioned any husband so she probably just never told him


So the daughter knew her mother was cheating and still got fucked by him(and didn't stop it or tell the father)? 😹😹🤙🤙 over for americucks


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Yeah in no way is this comparable to a zyzz physique JFL - you have at least 20lbs more lean mass than him relative to height


i remember those days with the straps. i was in planet fitness lunking out doing deadlifts with all the plates on the bar kek. my friends mom texted him cuz she was on the tread mill and said "is that guy on steroids?"


----------



## Corleone (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> let me guess, and you appeal to high quality women with such broad appeal.


I'm mostly surrounded by high-class people, and none of the rich girls / career stacies have some bloated up gym hulk as a boyfriend/husband. literally not a single one.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

Corleone said:


> I'm mostly surrounded by high-class people, and none of the rich girls / career stacies have some bloated up gym hulk as a boyfriend/husband. literally not a single one.


oh yes and youre the beta buxx career maxxer? nice bro!


----------



## Corleone (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> oh yes and youre the beta buxx career maxxer? nice bro!


I balance it out, I wouldn't want to live in a shed, and also don't want to be unfit. Life isn't about the extremes. Also the perk of being with rich girls is that you don't have to betabuxx them to begin with, they have enough money of their own.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

Corleone said:


> I balance it out, I wouldn't want to live in a shed, and also don't want to be unfit. Life isn't about the extremes.


eh to each their own. im not trying to career max onto a high class girl. i have rich asf friends and other ways to make it and im ok with lower class women given theyre good people


----------



## Moggie (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> let me tell you about the biggest fucking slayer i ever knew irl. roided lightskin w green eyes ripped as fuck 5'11. motherfucker his phone was always blowing up from women 24/7 going to the gym with him having literally every girl orbit him and stare him down. holy fuck it was an entirely new dimension he was living in


You friends with the Hodgetwins


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

Moggie said:


> You friends with the Hodgetwins


he was like a younger version of them in the face with a better mandible


----------



## St.TikTokcel (Aug 5, 2022)

Clavicles are all that matter.


----------



## softlysoftly (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> jfl, even "jacked" natties are perceived as looking normal asf irl to normies esp in a shirt. its literally impossible to look like you lift unless you take gear. muh too big, meanwhile irl some of the biggest slayers i know are 230lbs huge mf dudes. remember asking some midget white girl to point out a sexy guy and it was this 6'2 240+lbs jacked roided looking dude. muh too big, fuck you lanklets


@Tenshi @BucketCrab @Rupert Pupkin need to read this thread they are like the biggest copers when it comes to topics of body and muscle
@BucketCrab says pitt in troy is ideal even though Pitt would looks dyel in a shirt 
like how do these retards rationalize their stupid theories?


----------



## Tenshi (Aug 5, 2022)

softlysoftly said:


> @Tenshi @BucketCrab @Rupert Pupkin need to read this thread they are like the biggest copers when it comes to topics of body and muscle
> @BucketCrab says pitt in troy is ideal even though Pitt would looks dyel in a shirt
> like how do these retards rationalize their stupid theories?


jfl at this "look like your lift in a shirt" bs

be lean and wear fitting clothes and watch people asking if you're lifting or doing sports, it's literally that easy.

But yeah if you want to impress other meathead gym retards yeah, then it won't look like you lift, even they with their big baloon roided muscles don't think so of themselves because they all have BDD. Only someone with no touch with reality and huge BDD would think this:

"Pitt in troy would look dyel in a shirt"






JFL at this one, if anything he not only looks like he lifts, it looks like he's roided too (I'm pretty sure achilles wasn't this fit lmao). How can you even walk around being this dense? 

you want impressiveness or you want to look good? Is this even something you should be striving for? A lot of things impress me, stupidity is one of them.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

St.TikTokcel said:


> Clavicles are all that matter.


definitely, but the black dude i was talking about had a shit frame but just got huge and it still worked for him as in a shirt he basically looked wide as fuck with big arms. say all you want but im the one seeing it with my own eyes


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

Tenshi said:


> jfl at this "look like your lift in a shirt" bs
> 
> be lean and wear fitting clothes and watch people asking if you're lifting or doing sports, it's literally that easy.
> 
> ...


yes sure, but did i not tell you about the other black dude who was his best friend who was at my job who basically didnt get shit being the same face level as the slayer guy despite having a physique something like this but bigger but was dyel in a shirt? cope harder kid


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

Tenshi said:


> jfl at this "look like your lift in a shirt" bs
> 
> be lean and wear fitting clothes and watch people asking if you're lifting or doing sports, it's literally that easy.
> 
> ...


you are delusional if you think a woman will see you in person and think this is big. they will straight up think you just do push ups. go to a fucking gym in a tanktop and ask women if they think youre big, theyll barely called you toned JFL.
meanwhile mike thurston looking dudes (will mog these twinks into oblivion having good psl and physique) will drop every girls panties in the gym with one glare.
women are looking at dudes with a brad pitt physique (5ft women btw) and telling themselves "did this guy start working out last week?"


----------



## Tenshi (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> you are delusional if you think a woman will see you in person and think this is big. they will straight up think you just do push ups. go to a fucking gym in a tanktop and ask women if they think youre big, theyll barely called you toned JFL.
> meanwhile mike thurston looking dudes (will mog these twinks into oblivion having good psl and physique) will drop every girls panties in the gym with one glare


Honestly I really don't care, I don't want to be big, if anything this is a failo in my book.



Blackgymmax said:


> yes sure, but did i not tell you about the other black dude who was his best friend who was at my job who basically didnt get shit being the same face level as the slayer guy despite having a physique something like this but bigger but was dyel in a shirt? cope harder kid


you can't assume that was the reason he ''didn't get anything'', there are plenty of gl guys with good physiques in this site who are virgins or underachieving for a myriad of reasons


----------



## Racky (Aug 5, 2022)

Tenshi said:


> "Pitt in troy would look dyel in a shirt"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note that while he might indeed look very good, movie directors do *a lot* to make him look even better in the movie.
You walking around in fitting clothes is very different from a shirtless actor enhanced by perfect lighting, good angles, video editing, oiling, dehydration, etc... so yeah he might look less impressive irl than in the movie and especially in a t-shirt even fitting.


----------



## Racky (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> youre setting the natty bar too low. im like a 24.8 ffmi here or so i think
> View attachment 1809841
> 
> @Racky 208lbs i believe


How long had you been lifting at that point? That's very good.


----------



## gymmaxedhorse (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> youre setting the natty bar too low. im like a 24.8 ffmi here or so i think
> View attachment 1809841
> 
> @Racky 208lbs i believe


You look like a true milf fucker giga bbc. Mirin


----------



## fogdart (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> jfl, even "jacked" natties are perceived as looking normal asf irl to normies esp in a shirt. its literally impossible to look like you lift unless you take gear. muh too big, meanwhile irl some of the biggest slayers i know are 230lbs huge mf dudes. remember asking some midget white girl to point out a sexy guy and it was this 6'2 240+lbs jacked roided looking dude. muh too big, fuck you lanklets





LightSkinNoob said:


> Anything above an FFMI of 22/23 with a good frame u risk being nichemaxxed, for broad appeal (slaying) 22/23 should be the goal for most. Tbh most guys need steroids to get to 22/23 tho.


Lol what kinda do you go to? I'm natty AF and my physique is impressive. In fact, I'm usually the biggest or one of the biggest dudes at my gym. I get dudes approaching me often to ask about my bench max, lifting advice etc. I get comments about my body very often. I look a bit normal in big shirts but the move I wear my V neck or tank top, it's over.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Lol what kinda do you go to? I'm natty AF and my physique is impressive. In fact, I'm usually the biggest or one of the biggest dudes at my gym. I get dudes approaching me often to ask about my bench max, lifting advice etc. I get comments about my body very often. I look a bit normal in big shirts but the move I wear my V neck or tank top, it's over.


Planet fitness, world gym and LA


----------



## Tenshi (Aug 5, 2022)

Racky said:


> Note that while he might indeed look very good, movie directors do *a lot* to make him look even better in the movie.
> You walking around in fitting clothes is very different from a shirtless actor enhanced by perfect lighting, good angles, video editing, oiling, dehydration, etc... so yeah he might look less impressive irl than in the movie and especially in a t-shirt even fitting.


he still would look athletic and big

I think you all don't leave the basement enough, have you seen the average person? Especially in america where a lot of people are overweight, any guy with this physique would stand out regardless.

I think you all should stop watching these gay ass freak bodybuilding competition shows and take a look at the real world.


----------



## fogdart (Aug 5, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> High-tier natty probably looks something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





vinn98 said:


> I don't think even this is achievable natty, especially the chest.


are you joking? I'm natty and almost size mog this dude lol.


----------



## Arborist (Aug 5, 2022)

I've never had issues looking like I lift in clothing and most of my measurements aren't even that impressive.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

Tenshi said:


> he still would look athletic and big
> 
> I think you all don't leave the basement enough, have you seen the average person? Especially in america where a lot of people are overweight, any guy with this physique would stand out regardless.
> 
> I think you all should stop watching these gay ass freak bodybuilding competition shows and take a look at the real world.


brad pitt under normal lighting or from a distance would look like a normal guy because hes not big enough JFL. if you actually go outside or to a gym, a body like that would NEVER stand out unless you have a massive natty frame and tall


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

Arborist said:


> I've never had issues looking like I lift in clothing and most of my measurements aren't even that impressive.


well yes, extra small shirts will do that for you, but if you dont want to look like a try hard and have visible muscles in a normal shirt thats gonna be impossible for your 14 inch arms (natty limit)


----------



## Racky (Aug 5, 2022)

Tenshi said:


> he still would look athletic and big
> 
> I think you all don't leave the basement enough, have you seen the average person? Especially in america where a lot of people are overweight, any guy with this physique would stand out regardless.
> 
> I think you all should stop watching these gay ass freak bodybuilding competition shows and take a look at the real world.


Troy was released in 2004, filmed in 2003.
Brad Pitt in clothing in 2004 :





In 2003 :





Doesn't look remarkable imo.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

Racky said:


> Troy was released in 2004, filmed in 2003.
> Brad Pitt in clothing in 2004 :
> View attachment 1810046
> 
> ...


his physique is identical to the woman when hes in a shirt. is this the natty limit?


----------



## Tenshi (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> brad pitt under normal lighting or from a distance would look like a normal guy because hes not big enough JFL. if you actually go outside or to a gym, a body like that would NEVER stand out unless you have a massive natty frame and tall


what is big enough? By which standards?

Surely, he is enhanced, it's hollywood. Still, even the average gym goer ffs isn't nearly as good as he'd look without all the special effects and lightning. Most people hitting the gym are just average looking with average physiques trying to improve. Few people are actually commiting and have actual good physiques there, especially if you exclude the bloatlords who are "bulking up"

Idk where in hell you live but the numbers don't match, you live in a country where >40% is obese and the rest is either overweight to skinny fat and you saying pitt on roids would look "normal" just becuz he's in a shirt? jfl


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

Tenshi said:


> what is big enough? By which standards?
> 
> Surely, he is enhanced, it's hollywood. Still, even the average gym goer ffs isn't nearly as good as he'd look without all the special effects and lightning. Most people hitting the gym are just average looking with average physiques trying to improve. Few people are actually commiting and have actual good physiques there, especially if you exclude the bloatlords who are "bulking up"
> 
> Idk where in hell you live but the numbers don't match, you live in a country where >40% is obese and the rest is either overweight to skinny fat and you saying pitt on roids would look "normal" just becuz he's in a shirt? jfl


you wouldnt even notice a physique like that in the gym. 
second, nobody cares if hardly anyone is jacked. hardly anyone is 6'5+ and women dont give a fuck and will filter out sub 6'5cels


----------



## Tenshi (Aug 5, 2022)

Racky said:


> Troy was released in 2004, filmed in 2003.
> Brad Pitt in clothing in 2004 :
> View attachment 1810046
> 
> ...


yeah if you're wearing saggy clothes your physique won't stand out at all thats a no brainer, even tho he still probably was smaller than when he shot the movie. He's still looking pretty good.


----------



## BucketCrab (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> *go to a fucking gym in a tanktop and ask women* if they think youre big, theyll barely called you toned JFL.
> will drop *every girls panties in the gym* with one glare.


Your issue is that you only value the opinion of gym-going girls who are either into bodybuilding or into bodybuilders.
Obviously, they are going to have both a skewed view of what an average physique is, as well as skewed personal taste in men.

The gym isn't a reflection of the entire world; most normal, healthy girls look at physiques like these










And think they're fucking GROSS! They will absolutely think you lift even just by looking at you with a shirt on, but it won't make you look any better to them, quite the contrary.

On the other hand, the vast majority of normal girls (especially young ones) will still think Pitt's physique in Troy is very muscular; of course, gym-obsessed girls will think he's barely above average, but their opinion is based on the physiques they see in gyms.

Shit, I've had girls describe me as "muscular" when I weighed fucking 67kg (I'm 182cm tall) just because I have wide shoulders and am lean. And I had a shirt on!


----------



## Arborist (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> well yes, extra small shirts will do that for you, but if you dont want to look like a try hard and have visible muscles in a normal shirt thats gonna be impossible for your 14 inch arms (natty limit)


still no issues in normal fitting clothes, I'm size xl.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

Arborist said:


> still no issues in normal fitting clothes, I'm size xl.


dude youd look like a legit string bean in xl lol. im guessing youre like 6'5


----------



## Racky (Aug 5, 2022)

Tenshi said:


> Idk where in hell you live but the numbers don't match, you live in a country where >40% is obese and the rest is either overweight to skinny fat and you saying pitt on roids would look "normal" just becuz he's in a shirt? jfl


You are not  pilled enough.
Even assuming you live in countries like America where 40% are fat, fat men don't even EXIST to women! Especially not to attractive women. muh 40% of the population is obese is a cope. That 40% is invisible on dating apps and not considered a viable dating option. You are not special because you mog that 40%, you are still unremarkable to the average foid.


----------



## Prettyboy (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> well yes, extra small shirts will do that for you, but if you dont want to look like a try hard and have visible muscles in a normal shirt thats gonna be impossible for your 14 inch arms (natty limit)


Gotta be careful with small shirts. It’s a very millenial thing to wear (instant 🚩 for zoomer girls) , maybe to clubs but otherwise everyone wears loose clothes nowadays, mostly homosexuals are the ones in super tight clothes


----------



## Deleted member 18301 (Aug 5, 2022)

Natty or not the outcome is still the same


----------



## MoggerGaston (Aug 5, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Gotta be careful with small shirts. It’s a very millenial thing to wear (instant 🚩 for zoomer girls) , maybe to clubs but otherwise everyone wears loose clothes nowadays, mostly homosexuals are the ones in super tight clothes


im still leanmaxxing, but i plan on solely wearing crop-tops and/or tank-tops next summer

the more skin you show, the better imo


----------



## softlysoftly (Aug 5, 2022)

Racky said:


> Note that while he might indeed look very good, movie directors do *a lot* to make him look even better in the movie.
> You walking around in fitting clothes is very different from a shirtless actor enhanced by perfect lighting, good angles, video editing, oiling, dehydration, etc... so yeah he might look less impressive irl than in the movie and especially in a t-shirt even fitting.


@Tenshi is a stupid idiot that know like next to nothing about lifting he sees a super lean person with definition and thinks its big but irl we all know super lean guys look big in pictures but super small in person only the top ifbb roided guys look super lean and defined while also maintainng large overall size


Tenshi said:


> failo in my book.


yes only in your retarded book 
not in womens book so unless you plan on dating yourself like a autosexual its best you start getting as big and as lean as possible


----------



## Arborist (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> dude youd look like a legit string bean in xl lol. im guessing youre like 6'5


----------



## Racky (Aug 5, 2022)

Tenshi said:


> yeah if you're wearing saggy clothes your physique won't stand out at all thats a no brainer, even tho he still probably was smaller than when he shot the movie. He's still looking pretty good.


Ok here is him in less saggy clothes in 2003-2004. Though I couldn't find fitting or small shirts.




Even in that pic from Troy he doesn't look remarkable at all :




That pic is from the set outside of filming, on a phone call :






Tenshi said:


> and you saying pitt on roids would look "normal"


Note that the goal of using roids if he did, in this case wouldn't be size, but maintaining that pumped up look, leanness while still retaining some muscle easily at a low bodyfat percentage. Not the same as a bodybuilder chasing size. For Troy I don't think the movie directors actually wanted him to have a lot of size. Roids can be used for different goals.


----------



## fogdart (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> cringe as fuck. ive seen it irl, and in my own life. cope hard as F U C K if you dont think girls dont love seeing a dude who look like they could crush them. i cant tell you the amount of choke me and random shit i hear about my arms from women when my arms are around 18+inches


Women are weird though. One girl told me that she finds it hot that I can choke her to death if I wanted to, but I choose not to. Size/muscle pill is legit. The only caveat is that you need to be at a decent body fat %(around 14 - 16%) for it to work well, else you'll up attracting roasties and fat women.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

Arborist said:


> View attachment 1810080


you look normal


----------



## Arborist (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> you look normal


in an xl, while being lean.


----------



## Gargamel (Aug 5, 2022)

It's all about proportions.

I will see the rare lightly gymcel guy with top tier shoulders and tiny hips and he will live rent free in my mind.

EE is filled with roided gymcels and they all look like complete retards.


----------



## Tenshi (Aug 5, 2022)

softlysoftly said:


> @/data/avatars/s/8/8177.jpg?1593975620 @Tenshi is a stupid idiot that know like next to nothing about lifting he sees a super lean person with definition and thinks its big but irl we all know super lean guys look big in pictures but super small in person only the top ifbb roided guys look super lean and defined while also maintainng large overall size


you're just proving my point that all this gymcelling is unnatural, if you can't get big without bloating (without roiding) that means you aren't supposed to be big. Being "big" serves no purpose, it's actually a bad thing.



softlysoftly said:


> @Tenshi is a stupid idiot that know like next to nothing about lifting he sees a super lean person with definition and thinks its big but irl we all know super lean guys look big in pictures but super small in person only the top ifbb roided guys look super lean and defined while also maintainng large overall size
> 
> yes only in your retarded book
> not in womens book so unless you plan on dating yourself like a autosexual its best you start getting as big and as lean as possible


I see more women gazing scrawny prettyboys or even guys like pitt who according to you all isn't "big enough" than I see doing so over these big ogres you all like.

In fact, I NEVER see it, because it's ugly.

you just said you can't get big and lean at the same time and now you're promoting it. "Just hop on drugs to look like something you aren't meant to bro"

the only guys I see being ''autosexual'' are these gym obsessed fags with BDD jerking off to their own muscles jfl


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> jfl, even "jacked" natties are perceived as looking normal asf irl to normies esp in a shirt. its literally impossible to look like you lift unless you take gear. muh too big, meanwhile irl some of the biggest slayers i know are 230lbs huge mf dudes. remember asking some midget white girl to point out a sexy guy and it was this 6'2 240+lbs jacked roided looking dude. muh too big, fuck you lanklets


>Asks a girl to point out a sexy guy

>She doesn't point at you

Fucking over. Anyways, post your physique you gay ass nigga


----------



## softlysoftly (Aug 5, 2022)

Tenshi said:


> you're just proving my point that all this gymcelling is unnatural, if you can't get big without bloating (without roiding) that means you aren't supposed to be big. Being "big" serves no purpose, it's actually a bad thing.


you are very stupid like did you ever get a mental evaluation check? I think you should


Tenshi said:


> Being "big" serves no purpose, it's actually a bad thing.


bullshit on bullshit strikes again
so much research on how body size is beneficial in various aspects of life
The Influence of Body Composition Effects on Male Facial Masculinity and Attractiveness​


> *Body size has an impact on a variety of social judgments including attractiveness, strength, dominance, leadership and employment.*



SAGE Journals: Your gateway to world-class research journals​


> They wanted to estimate women’s and men’s size preferences for each muscle. *They found that overall, men and women think bigger muscles are more attractive than smaller ones.*





Tenshi said:


> I see more women gazing scrawny prettyboys or even guys like pitt who according to you all isn't "big enough" than I see doing so over these big ogres you all like.
> 
> In fact, I NEVER see it, because it's ugly.


you never see it because it takes lots of work time and genetics 
you rarely come across a billionaire not because it is like bad or ugly but because they are so rare and hard to become you dumbass


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 5, 2022)

Biggest slayer I knew was this roided 5’9 Italian guy with htn face, but that was just before tiktok (2019) 

Girls these days prefer tall skinny guys with noodle arms


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

Ethniframementalcel said:


> >Asks a girl to point out a sexy guy
> 
> >She doesn't point at you
> 
> Fucking over. Anyways, post your physique you gay ass nigga


my face was like a 4/10 at the time so she said i looked decent. pretty sure she actually thought i was okay looking because i remember one time i ended up rating myself a 4 and she was like "why do you rate yourself that low? youre atleast a 7" but that just means barely passable so its worthless, especially knowing ill have to put in loads of work after seeing other moggers slay her with 0 effort


----------



## Tenshi (Aug 5, 2022)

Racky said:


> Ok here is him in less saggy clothes in 2003-2004. Though I couldn't find fitting or small shirts.
> View attachment 1810074
> 
> Even in that pic from Troy he doesn't look remarkable at all :
> ...


You have to take into consideration that most people, even those freak bodybuilders don't look all pumped up as they do when taking pictures or in those competitions, irl when outside the gym they don't look as big or as shredded.

either way it doesn't matter, for the average person pitt does look like he lift and is pretty muscular in all those pics. You all just have this bodybuilding warped view on that so you all can't resonate with what the average person sees.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

Tenshi said:


> You have to take into consideration that most people, even those freak bodybuilders don't look all pumped up as they do when taking pictures or in those competitions, irl when outside the gym they don't look as big or as shredded.
> 
> either way it doesn't matter, for the average person pitt does look like he lift and is pretty muscular in all those pics. You all just have this bodybuilding warped view on that so you all can't resonate with what the average person sees.


exactly, thats why guys who look "huge" in pictures actaually look like womens expectations irl


----------



## Racky (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> well yes, extra small shirts will do that for you, but if you dont want to look like a try hard and have visible muscles in a normal shirt thats gonna be impossible for your 14 inch arms (natty limit)


After reading this I just measured my arm and was surprised it was 14.3 inches. I thought it would be 12 inches or something.
I almost never train my biceps, my arms are all triceps. Probably why they only look half-decent in 3/4 or side and from the front they look 404.
I'm going to start taking biceps more seriously this year and the next. Do you think if my biceps catch up with my triceps I can get to 17-18 inches natty?


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Aug 5, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Biggest slayer I knew was this roided 5’9 Italian guy with htn face, but that was just before tiktok (2019)
> 
> Girls these days prefer tall skinny guys with noodle arms


What about Filipinos?


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 5, 2022)

Ethniframementalcel said:


> What about Filipinos?


They’re slayers in 2022 obv


----------



## softlysoftly (Aug 5, 2022)

Racky said:


> can get to 17-18 inches natty?


yes but its gonna be like fat and not much separation


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

Racky said:


> After reading this I just measured my arm and was surprised it was 14.3 inches. I thought it would be 12 inches or something.
> I almost never train my biceps, my arms are all triceps. Probably why they only look half-decent in 3/4 or side and from the front they look 404.
> I'm going to start taking biceps more seriously this year and the next. Do you think if my biceps catch up with my triceps I can get to 17-18 inches natty?


18 lean = roids unless youre 6'1+


Racky said:


> After reading this I just measured my arm and was surprised it was 14.3 inches. I thought it would be 12 inches or something.
> I almost never train my biceps, my arms are all triceps. Probably why they only look half-decent in 3/4 or side and from the front they look 404.
> I'm going to start taking biceps more seriously this year and the next. Do you think if my biceps catch up with my triceps I can get to 17-18 inches natty?


18 lean = roids unless youre 6'1+


----------



## Tenshi (Aug 5, 2022)

softlysoftly said:


> you are very stupid like did you ever get a mental evaluation check? I think you should
> 
> bullshit on bullshit strikes again
> so much research on how body size is beneficial in various aspects of life
> ...


let's just throw in some bs study with ambiguous terms (bcuz surely, a good body comp means you have to be an overgrown gross ogre right?)

how big are talking about? Bigger than themselves? I bet your didn't even read this shit



> Women’s reported preferences provided only partial support for our hypotheses that women will prefer muscles that most reliably differentiate between potential mates to be larger; men tended to prefer larger upper-body muscles.





> While muscles that were rated as hardest to build were indeed preferred to be proportionately larger (e.g., the abdominal and oblique muscles), there was no robust linear association between muscle-building difficulty and size preferences. The lack of a strong association is understandable since all muscles revealed a rating of attractiveness around the middle of the scale, a pattern which may be consistent with the inverted-U hypothesis of masculine traits (Frederick & Haselton, 2007).



Wow it seems like it doesn't prove none of the shit you talking about


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> 18 lean = roids unless youre 6'1+
> 
> 18 lean = roids unless youre 6'1+


Can you make a diet and workout thread for us nigga?


----------



## softlysoftly (Aug 5, 2022)

Tenshi said:


> let's just throw in some bs study with ambiguous terms (bcuz surely, a good body comp means you have to be an overgrown gross ogre right?)
> 
> how big are talking about? Bigger than themselves? I bet your didn't even read this shit
> 
> ...


you have shit ability to comprehend studies truly shit like what is your education or background mate I'd like to know?


----------



## Tenshi (Aug 5, 2022)

softlysoftly said:


> you have shit ability to comprehend studies truly shit like what is your education or background mate I'd like to know?


It's just some crappy paper on online reports (I don't even think we can see the pictures they used), not much information, still I find it amusing how you seemed to not have noticed how unconsistent were the results from the females (some women prefered larger lower bodies than upper bodies, this studywas made judging muscle separately) and the only thing they could really assess is how males always preferred bigger muscles than what women did, which is exactly what this thread is about.

If we could see the material I could say with propriety, but it seems like regardless, muscles within normal range of fitness (not too small nor too big) scored the best, afterall.

It must fucking suck being a roid head.


----------



## softlysoftly (Aug 5, 2022)

Tenshi said:


> It's just some crappy paper on online reports (I don't even think we can see the pictures they used), not much information, still I find it amusing how you seemed to not have noticed how unconsistent were the results from the females (some women prefered larger lower bodies than upper bodies, this studywas made judging muscle separately) and the only thing they could really assess is how males always preferred bigger muscles than what women did, which is exactly what this thread is about.
> 
> If we could see the material I could say with propriety, but it seems like regardless, muscles within normal range of fitness (not too small nor too big) scored the best, afterall.
> 
> It must fucking suck being a roid head.


what is your education or background mate I'd like to know?


Tenshi said:


> It must fucking suck being a roid head.


it really sucks having a bodycount of 59 and mogging most other men I meet 
I should've just stuck to being a skinny virgin like you


----------



## Curlbrahhh (Aug 5, 2022)

ITT: A lot of bullshit thrown around by twinks who’ve never hit the gym or who’ve trained for less than a year.


----------



## softlysoftly (Aug 5, 2022)

Curlbrahhh said:


> bullshit thrown around by twinks


@Tenshi


----------



## throwaway499 (Aug 5, 2022)

I look good natty, you all just have subhuman genetics


----------



## Tenshi (Aug 5, 2022)

softlysoftly said:


> @Tenshi


alright bro, if you wanna go down that road fine, just don't try to drag down with you other people who aren't interesting in being a gross ogre just to please some fantasy standards a bunch of borderline gay gym maniacs online have.

I think people here who are serious are smart enough to decide for themselves


----------



## softlysoftly (Aug 5, 2022)

Tenshi said:


> alright bro, if you wanna go down that road fine, just don't try to drag down with you other people who aren't interesting in being a gross ogre just to please some fantasy standards a bunch of borderline gay gym maniacs online have.
> 
> I think people here who are serious are smart enough to decide for themselves


You made a smart decision bro idk how I can like ever thank you enough! I just love when guys take themselves out of the competition


----------



## Deleted member 19642 (Aug 5, 2022)

Sounds like cope for bad genes 

NFL players are all natty and still mog cause they have top tier genetics


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 5, 2022)

Probably because you're over 6' tall. People 5'9"-6' get massive with natty lifting. You're just over ideal height.


----------



## Tenshi (Aug 5, 2022)

softlysoftly said:


> You made a smart decision bro idk how I can like ever thank you enough! I just love when guys take themselves out of the competition


yeah bro sure, keep grinding to catch that gay male gaze jfl

have you put oil on your body yet? Don't forget the tiny thong


----------



## Tenshi (Aug 5, 2022)

Balding exPrettyboy said:


> Sounds like cope for bad genes
> 
> NFL players are all natty and still mog cause they have top tier genetics
> 
> View attachment 1810600


is this sarcasm? jfl


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 5, 2022)

PCT01 said:


> Muh 16 inch arms bruh just stfu
> 
> 18 inch lean, 19 inch on bulk
> 
> View attachment 1809628


Hi Revival Fitness


----------



## softlysoftly (Aug 5, 2022)

Tenshi said:


> yeah bro sure, keep grinding to catch that gay male gaze jfl


yeah I haven't like fucked a single guy but I have fucked 59 different women so I think Im doing alright for the female gaze 


Tenshi said:


> have you put oil on your body yet? Don't forget the tiny thong


this is for like stage competitions genius


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

throwaway499 said:


> View attachment 1810450
> 
> I look good natty, you all just have subhuman genetics


well youre not natty lol


----------



## wollet2 (Aug 5, 2022)

steroid pig abusers arent impressive anw

starving 6'4 big skulled chad is


----------



## softlysoftly (Aug 5, 2022)

wollet2 said:


> steroid pig abusers arent impressive anw


neither are you why don't you like go lick @prettyboislime toilet you fucking janitor


----------



## wollet2 (Aug 5, 2022)

softlysoftly said:


> neither are you why don't you go lick @prettyboislime toilet you fucking janitor


have i fucked your whore of a subhuman mother and i dont remember?

who the fk are u. random subhuman


----------



## softlysoftly (Aug 5, 2022)

wollet2 said:


> have i fucked your whore of a subhuman mother and i dont remember?
> 
> who the fk are u. random subhuman


I won I triggered the bitch out you  now stop wasting my time subhuman


----------



## wollet2 (Aug 5, 2022)

softlysoftly said:


> I won I triggered the bitch out you  now stop wasting my time subhuman


what u won ure turbo bottom genetic leftover cockroach that barely sneaked into 2022 cuz ur father rapemaxxed 

jfl at u 

there is no wasting time for you. end it asap


----------



## Tenshi (Aug 5, 2022)

softlysoftly said:


> yeah I haven't like fucked a single guy but I have fucked 59 different women so I think Im doing alright for the female gaze
> 
> this is for like stage competitions genius


yeah bro you're amazing im sure you doing all that while obsessing with lifting weights and posting nonstop all day about gym crap on .org

I bet u fuck them while benching too amaright? jfl


----------



## wollet2 (Aug 5, 2022)

Tenshi said:


> yeah bro you're amazing im sure you doing all that while obsessing with lifting weights and posting nonstop all day about gym crap on .org
> 
> I bet u fuck them while benching too amaright? jfl


dont reply to this subhuman abomination

jfl at ugly permavirgin incels spawns of rape attacking me out of nowhere

id behead his entire lineage of rapists and inbreeds


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

Tenshi said:


> yeah bro you're amazing im sure you doing all that while obsessing with lifting weights and posting nonstop all day about gym crap on .org
> 
> I bet u fuck them while benching too amaright? jfl





wollet2 said:


> what u won ure turbo bottom genetic leftover cockroach that barely sneaked into 2022 cuz ur father rapemaxxed
> 
> jfl at u
> 
> there is no wasting time for you. end it asap





softlysoftly said:


> I won I triggered the bitch out you  now stop wasting my time subhuman


stop arguing, this thread was partially a joke anyways. the stories i said were all true but obviously you dont need to be a mass monster


----------



## Racky (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> stop arguing, this thread was partially a joke anyways. the stories i said were all true but obviously you dont need to be a mass monster


I hope my thread I made yesterday did not inspire this


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

Racky said:


> I hope my thread I made yesterday did not inspire this


i didnt see it. I just made the post after asking a foid if i looked muscular and she told me i could have bigger arms (im at 17 rn)


----------



## softlysoftly (Aug 5, 2022)

Tenshi said:


> yeah bro you're amazing im sure you doing all that while obsessing with lifting weights and posting nonstop all day about gym crap on .org
> 
> I bet u fuck them while benching too amaright? jfl


stop talking about weights lol you know nothing about them twink like go do something meaningful with your life than arguing with people over things that should be basic 
gym when done right = smv boost 
you don't want that boost then dont take it that simple you fag


wollet2 said:


> dont reply to this subhuman abomination
> 
> jfl at ugly permavirgin incels spawns of rape attacking me out of nowhere
> 
> id behead his entire lineage of rapists and inbreeds


looks like I struck a nerve with a low iq ape go figure


----------



## wollet2 (Aug 5, 2022)

softlysoftly said:


> stop talking about weights lol you know nothing about them twink like go do something meaningful with your life than arguing with people over things that should be basic
> gym when done right = smv boost
> you don't want that boost then dont take it that simple you fag
> 
> looks like I struck a nerve with a low iq ape go figure


youre a incel giga subhuman low life low abomination. probably a 25yo virgin. keep denying that your father is a hideous gymcel rapist you son of a raped disgusting low iq mother

feminism is gonna wipe u cockroach off the face of earth dont worry 

disgusting that you feel worthy to insult me. id skin you alive subhuman. youre disgusting. i spit at your ugly face


----------



## softlysoftly (Aug 5, 2022)

wollet2 said:


> youre a incel giga subhuman low life low abomination. probably a 25yo virgin. keep denying that your father is a hideous gymcel rapist you son of a raped disgusting low iq mother
> 
> feminism is gonna wipe u cockroach off the face of earth dont worry
> 
> disgusting that you feel worthy to insult me. id skin you alive subhuman. youre disgusting. i spit at your ugly face


drunk ramblings of an incel schizo


----------



## Germania (Aug 5, 2022)

Muscles are more important to looking good in clothes than looking good on the beach, no kidding. I get 10x more looks down my arms in a shirt than on the beach.


----------



## wollet2 (Aug 5, 2022)

softlysoftly said:


> drunk ramblings of an incel schizo


youre going extinct soon

hide under a barbell, bug


----------



## wollet2 (Aug 5, 2022)

softlysoftly said:


> drunk ramblings of an incel schizo


ive never lifted half kg in my life, eat shit whenever i want, starved maxxed with health issues, still mog you to oblivion

cant run away from the species mog cockroach


----------



## throwaway499 (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> well youre not natty lol


i basically am. I was only taking 4mg/day of LGD in that pic


----------



## softlysoftly (Aug 5, 2022)

@prettyboislime I bodied this nigga so hard that he does the forum version of double texting a bitch

he replied to me twice and I still left him on read like what an abused dog


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

throwaway499 said:


> i basically am. I was only taking 4mg/day of LGD in that pic


retard. youre still small btw. nice 15 inch arms


----------



## throwaway499 (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> retard. youre still small btw. nice 15 inch arms


16.75. What you mad about?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

throwaway499 said:


> 16.75. What you mad about?


16.75 is basically dyel in a shirt LOL. im 18.2 in the pics posted buddy


----------



## wollet2 (Aug 5, 2022)

softlysoftly said:


> @prettyboislime I bodied this nigga so hard that he does the forum version of double texting a bitch
> 
> he replied to me twice and I still left him on read like what an abused dog


youre irrelevant dog

get this inside your incel subhuman brain

youre like the bitch that has already gotten dicked down by chad, pretends to ignore him while texting all her friends about how fat his cock was

you will read this and i will give you throat cancer by pissing down on it

id break all body bones of the subhuman 16yos ugly nigger the cock youre sucking. insect


----------



## WayneBraaaah (Aug 5, 2022)

It is all about HALOS

Sure. You can be lean, but being "big" will give you that HALO - when you dont have do a lot of shit cause just one feature of you is so strong that it does job for you.

More HALOS, the easier life.

Until gym is not your whole life (except athletes) there is no problem and everybody should do this.


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 5, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1810770


this guy looks ideal asf for a chad face ngl. isnt he like 6'3 or so as well?


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> this guy looks ideal asf for a chad face ngl. isnt he like 6'3 or so as well?


I think 6‘1.5 but yea his face/physique/height combination mogs hard


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Aug 7, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> jfl, even "jacked" natties are perceived as looking normal asf irl to normies esp in a shirt. its literally impossible to look like you lift unless you take gear. muh too big, meanwhile irl some of the biggest slayers i know are 230lbs huge mf dudes. remember asking some midget white girl to point out a sexy guy and it was this 6'2 240+lbs jacked roided looking dude. muh too big, fuck you lanklets


Yeah this is facts and we’ll know now. No point in trying to mog with mass as a natty. The best play for a natty is to Lean out and play shirtless game online

Irl is useless for Natties which is why face is important


----------



## Mongrelcel (Aug 8, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> You are heavier than me by 7+ pounds, over
> 
> I’ll forever be held back by my dogshit wrists, even if roids gave me cannonball shoulders it wouldn’t change those


tbh thin wrists are sich a failo

it means you can never have a decent physique


----------



## Mongrelcel (Aug 8, 2022)

I fucking hate the way females think, why can't they appreciate a well sculpted male body?

men go crazy for even the untrained female body, with a bit of fitness she's instantly insanely attractive to every man

imagine if men were like women, and nothing short of perfect proportions, low bf%, perfect add genetic would get you off
imagine men going "hmm, her abs are a bit too asymmetric, and her hip to waist is a little bit off, my dick won't get up to this"

female hypergamy is just beyond insane, it's no wonder every society, and every religion tightly suppressed female selection
they are retarded


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Aug 12, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1810770


Who is this ?


----------



## sanchez451 (Aug 27, 2022)

Mongrelcel said:


> tbh thin wrists are sich a failo
> 
> it means you can never have a decent physique


I have thin wrists too, it makes the rest of my arm look a lot bigger though since it tapers


----------



## Mongrelcel (Aug 28, 2022)

sanchez451 said:


> I have thin wrists too, it makes the rest of my arm look a lot bigger though since it tapers


thin wrists will make you look more aesthetic - on a picture

IRL you will just look small


----------



## sanchez451 (Aug 31, 2022)

Mongrelcel said:


> thin wrists will make you look more aesthetic - on a picture
> 
> IRL you will just look small


People will look at your physique as a whole. No one is going to just stare at your wrists and say you’re small. It’s all about how it all looks combined


----------



## Mongrelcel (Aug 31, 2022)

sanchez451 said:


> People will look at your physique as a whole. No one is going to just stare at your wrists and say you’re small. It’s all about how it all looks combined


that's what I'm saying bro - thin wrists will make people subconsciously think you're weaker, your arms will be thinner etc

it's not like people will look at you and go "yeah his wrists are thin but he really is near his max lean muscle mass", no they will look at you and think you look like a little bitch


----------



## sanchez451 (Aug 31, 2022)

Mongrelcel said:


> that's what I'm saying bro - thin wrists will make people subconsciously think you're weaker, your arms will be thinner etc
> 
> it's not like people will look at you and go "yeah his wrists are thin but he really is near his max lean muscle mass", no they will look at you and think you look like a little bitch


Bro your attitude is just terrible. Small/big wrists both have their pros and cons. Some people consider a small frame good for bodybuilding cause even though it means you can’t put on as much muscle, whatever amount of muscle you do put on pops out more. Look at frank zane for example


----------



## sanchez451 (Aug 31, 2022)

Mongrelcel said:


> that's what I'm saying bro - thin wrists will make people subconsciously think you're weaker, your arms will be thinner etc
> 
> it's not like people will look at you and go "yeah his wrists are thin but he really is near his max lean muscle mass", no they will look at you and think you look like a little bitch


Not denying it though, large wrists are much more masculine


----------



## Mongrelcel (Aug 31, 2022)

sanchez451 said:


> Bro your attitude is just terrible. Small/big wrists both have their pros and cons. Some people consider a small frame good for bodybuilding cause even though it means you can’t put on as much muscle, whatever amount of muscle you do put on pops out more. Look at frank zane for example


the amount of cope is incredible

frame = the foundation of your physique
it's what the muscles attach themselves onto
if your frame is shit, your physique is going to be shit

like building a house on shit foundation


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Dec 29, 2022)

Tyrion! said:


> cope
> 
> View attachment 1809448
> 
> ...


he is not huge tbh


----------



## Pikabro (Dec 29, 2022)

I look even shittier than dyel in a shirt, so looking dyel in a shirt is goals tbh


----------

